# Training with a DL bar



## Milo (Apr 19, 2017)

Since my last meet, where a stiff bar was used for the deadlift unexpectedly, Ive been pulling only with a stiff bar. Originally just to make it harder and prepare for another situation like that, but now because I dont have access to one. I will say that my pull has made big improvements since training with it and will probably continue to use it. But in regards to meet prep, do you think not having any practice with one could **** me up when I pull at my next meet, having no practice with one? Was wondering if it would be beneficial to have one to use for say 4 weeks out or something. What say you?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 19, 2017)

Ideally, I would want to train in as close to the same situation, using the same equipment as possible, if only to make myself more comfortable when using it. Why would they change the style of the bar?


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 19, 2017)

It'll only be a problem if you're a yanker


----------



## Milo (Apr 19, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Ideally, I would want to train in as close to the same situation, using the same equipment as possible, if only to make myself more comfortable when using it. Why would they change the style of the bar?



I agree with prepping with the same equipment that youll be using. But I have honestly had big improvements in training with a stiff bar. Im just hesitant that if Im training with a stiff bar all the way to the meet Im gonna be ****ed if I havent pulled a DL bar in a long time while at the meet. 



ToolSteel said:


> It'll only be a problem if you're a yanker


Definitely not a yanker. When it comes down to the deadlift at least. Since working with a stiff bar I think I actually like it better and would just use the DL bar for prep a few weeks out. But Im not sure if getting one would be a good idea and help me be better prepared or maybe it would be a waste of money if it wont affect my meet pulls.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 19, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> It'll only be a problem if you're a yanker



Exactly what I was gonna say. Actually harder to pull on a DL bar if u yank. I've finally figured that out after so many years. Lol

Stiff bars are great to use too. I wouldn't use one a month out from a meet tho. Off season for sure tho


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 19, 2017)

What improvements are u seeing using the stiff bar milo?


----------



## Milo (Apr 19, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> What improvements are u seeing using the stiff bar milo?



I want to say its got me to stay really tight and find the best position to pull from for me. Also has gotten me stronger off the floor.
Cant pin point exactly what it is but Ive definitely reaped benefits from it. Havent done anything less than 3 reps but my 3RM from 6 months ago I can now do for 7


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 19, 2017)

If you are set on pulling with a standard bar because you believe you are progressing, keeping in mind that lifting is half mental then do some like working up to 80% with the standard and above that use the DL bar. Don't completely drop the DL bar if that's what you compete with because as you already know it's a different feel.


----------



## Battletoad (Apr 19, 2017)

My DL bar experience was basically the day of my last meet. It didn't mess me up at all, but I had to be extra conscious of pulling the slack out of the bar before initiating the lift. I'm used to training with shitty secondhand bars, so deadlifts were actually easier on meet day than in training, for me at least. I say keep training on a stiff bar, man. If you can get your deadlift up with a shitty bar, then it's a smokeshow with a grippy Texas bar.


----------



## Milo (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks dudes


----------



## kittensandkilos (Apr 26, 2017)

I think honestly the only thing I really noticed using a deadlift bar vs. a stiff bar is the diameter of the bar itself. It is much thinner and makes it a lot easier to hold on to in my opinion. Like tool said, if you aren't a yanker using the dl bar won't be an issue.


----------



## Bicepticon (Apr 30, 2017)

I think once the slack, is pulled out of a deadlift bar the difference is negligible.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 30, 2017)

Bicepticon said:


> I think once the slack, is pulled out of a deadlift bar the difference is negligible.



Not so much bc by pulling the slack out, you have a higher starting position and a greater mehanical advantage.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2017)

My first meet was the first time I used a dl bar. My old gym didn't have one.

My 3rd attempt was a 30lb pr made possible by the dl bar. It was only 530 but it felt like a rack pull with all the whip.


----------



## captncrunchyslams (Apr 30, 2017)

Also depends on the weight. If you're pulling 500, 600 the bar isn't going to whip that much. If you're pulling 700, 800 it matters a lot more.

I would always train with a stiff bar during the off season for volume work. For doubles and triples I would use a DL bar.

Also, if you're peaked in strength and going for a 5 lb PR, it may throw you off if you've been training with a DL bar. Which isn't a reason to use a stiff bar all the time, it's just the feds responsibility to have the proper equipment.


----------

